# Changing the Confirm Base Resolution Change



## zeusrealm (Jul 11, 2014)

Changing the code, can someone tell me how to remove this confirm dialog when you hit Set Base Resolution, I dont need it, I never did, since before they removed set base resolution and after the put it back. Its adding an extra click whenever I use obs and its frustrating >_<


----------



## BtbN (Jul 11, 2014)

It's to prevent users from accidently messing up their settings without even noticing.
There's only a very small amount of people who actualy need/want that button at all.
Which is why it got removed in the first place.
So, the confirmation is a safeguard which will not be removed again.


----------



## birkett (Jul 12, 2014)

You are of course free to change this in your own fork. This will kill the message box, and just apply the base resolution without confirmation. 

DesktopImageSource.cpp - around line 1727
Comment out the if(MessageBox) and the following open brace.

Around line 1751, comment out the closing brace for the now nuked if statement.


----------



## zeusrealm (Jul 12, 2014)

BtbN said:


> It's to prevent users from accidentally messing up their settings without even noticing.
> There's only a very small amount of people who actual need/want that button at all.
> Which is why it got removed in the first place.
> So, the confirmation is a safeguard which will not be removed again.



I know its a safe guard, and know exactly why the button was removed in the first place as as soon as I updated obs a while back and released it had gone, I went straight to googling it and found out all about it. I for one am one of those very small number of people who actually want that button as I do have a need to change it when the moment it suitable. I fully understand about people accidentally changing it messing up their settings, not knowing it and perhaps not knowing how to change it back, but I do know about it, and know how to use it, since almost straight after using obs for the first time, and was delighted when I finally realized what that button did, loved it ever since - so helpful.

Since its open source, thats why im here, asking this question to change it (disabling it) to better my needs.


----------



## zeusrealm (Jul 12, 2014)

birkett said:


> You are of course free to change this in your own fork. This will kill the message box, and just apply the base resolution without confirmation.
> 
> DesktopImageSource.cpp - around line 1727
> Comment out the if(MessageBox) and the following open brace.
> ...



Thank you, I will try this to get it to work, first time editing the code; but its only for a small change and im confident of what I want to do.


----------

